# Redington Behemoth Review



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Good read, thanks!

How long have you been using the reel so far? Have you tried servicing the drag yet (just cleaning and re-greasing)?


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I've been using a Behemoth 8 weight a month or so now and am enjoying it. I'm sure it will fight redfish just fine. I think I got some sand in the drag or something when I first got it, as it made a screeching noise when drag was pulled. But after rinsing it that went away. So my only beef with it so far is the finish seems to wear off the spool REALLY easily. I'm not really kind to my setups though and boat rash was going to happen sooner or later I guess. It seems like a solid buy, I got it for a hundred bucks on Amazon.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I personally think the Behemoth is a solid "value" as far as performance and durability vs price. It offers many people to have a quality valued reel to fit that outfit they need to be productive, within their budget. All too many times I see people get talked into very expensive gear, only to lose interest in the sport and still have expensive gear to try to see and try to recoop some of the money back. So I think the Behemoth gives them a good start and later, like you said, can act as a good backup if need be, or just keep right on fishing.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The "reel" question is how long do the inexpensive reels hold up? For a guy just trying the game they make some sense as Ted said. Lots of interest then it wanes and you have a lot of cost sunk in your gear sitting in the closet.

But the flip side is a higher end reel will last your lifetime and beyond. And they are pretty easy to sell for a decent return if you decide the sports not for you.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Str8-Six said:


> Ended up getting four fish to the reel which two were on nautilus and two on the behemoth.


What does that mean? Getting a fish on the reel does nothing to test the reel. Its the after its on the reel that means something. Not sure what you are saying?


----------



## carpnasty (Apr 11, 2018)

I'll preface this by saying that I have only used mine in freshwater, so i can't speak to durability from a corrosion standpoint other than it's cast and so i'd think it starts to corrode quicker. That said, I have two: a 5/6 which i have on a 7 wt. and a 9/10 which i have on a 10wt. The 10wt is a musky rod and a backup, at that, so it doesnt get much use. However, the 5/6 is a great little reel that i fish for carp with a lot. It's also a backup reel, but i like giving that setup a workout from time to time and have always really been pleased with it. I wouldnt hesitate to tell anyone to pick one of these reels up depending on the usage. I'm not going to go with one for GT's or anything extreme, but let's be honest: how many of us truly push their gear to it's potential with the majority of our fishing?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> What does that mean? Getting a fish on the reel does nothing to test the reel. Its the after its on the reel that means something. Not sure what you are saying?


I fixed it for you. All fish were faught into backing and multiple runs. But with sharks and bridges the tarpon have the advantage. Some consider a leader through the guide a catch but I don’t.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Why put lighter wt. spec'd reels on heavier wt spec'd rods, and what wt line do you then use on setups like these ?

Example.. 5/6wt reel on a 7wt rod ?


My apologies for dumb questions...


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

krash said:


> Why put lighter wt. spec'd reels on heavier wt spec'd rods, and what wt line do you then use on setups like these ?
> 
> Example.. 5/6wt reel on a 7wt rod ?
> 
> ...


It really depends on the rod. The Behemoth 9/10 is kind of heavy for a BVK 9wt, IMHO. Tried them both on the rod first. The BVK 9wt and the 7/8 balances perfect. Put 250 yds of gel spun and your good to go. I match line to rod not reel.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

bryson said:


> Good read, thanks!
> 
> How long have you been using the reel so far? Have you tried servicing the drag yet (just cleaning and re-greasing)?


Haven’t had them long, so haven’t got to that point yet. I bought the 7/8 two days ago and the 11/12 right before tarpon season started. I’ll see how they hold up long term, good thing is they have lifetime warranty.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Str8-Six said:


> I fixed it for you. All fish were faught into backing and multiple runs. But with sharks and bridges the tarpon have the advantage. Some consider a leader through the guide a catch but I don’t.


That's better. For years its been sort of standard to let the guide or fishing partner know that you "have the fish on the reel." I suspected you meant something more than that.


----------



## carpnasty (Apr 11, 2018)

krash said:


> Why put lighter wt. spec'd reels on heavier wt spec'd rods, and what wt line do you then use on setups like these ?
> 
> Example.. 5/6wt reel on a 7wt rod ?
> 
> ...


In my case it came down to balance/size, and a 6wt reel is only 1 size down from 7 anyhow. The 7/8 wt reel, although the same suggests it should be paired with a 7, is probably on the heavy side for even a lot of 8wts, so for that reason i chose 1 size down. Rarely see more than 20 yards of the backing, so it doesnt matter too much in the end.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Str8-Six thanks for taking the time to review the reel. I’m considering the 11/12 for my 12wt set up.

I handled one at the local shop here. Did you have to do anything different when you put the backing on since the spook has such a deep V?

Also which 12wt Nautilus do you have?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Str8-Six said:


> Some consider a leader through the guide a catch but I don’t.


FWIW- all the tarpon tournaments consider it a catch when you touch the leader.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I personally think the Behemoth is a solid "value" as far as performance and durability vs price. It offers many people to have a quality valued reel to fit that outfit they need to be productive, within their budget. All too many times I see people get talked into very expensive gear, only to lose interest in the sport and still have expensive gear to try to see and try to recoop some of the money back. So I think the Behemoth gives them a good start and later, like you said, can act as a good backup if need be, or just keep right on fishing.


Agreed. Opens up the budget of let’s say $500 to spend more money on the rod and line which are more important in my opinion. Thanks again for all your help Ted. Caught some my tarpon on the flies you recommended. 


privateer said:


> Str8-Six thanks for taking the time to review the reel. I’m considering the 11/12 for my 12wt set up.
> 
> I handled one at the local shop here. Did you have to do anything different when you put the backing on since the spook has such a deep V?
> 
> Also which 12wt Nautilus do you have?


I actually don't have a nautilus. I used my Guide's Nautilus Monster during the worm hatch and was comparing to that. Probably one of the best times to test your gear, rod is always bent and reel is always spinning. Nothing different, 250 yds of 30lb dacron and could probably do more. It was spooled by fly shop so not really sure what knot they did to reel.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> The "reel" question is how long do the inexpensive reels hold up? For a guy just trying the game they make some sense as Ted said. Lots of interest then it wanes and you have a lot of cost sunk in your gear sitting in the closet.
> 
> But the flip side is a higher end reel will last your lifetime and beyond. And they are pretty easy to sell for a decent return if you decide the sports not for you.


Steve I have two of these reels a 6wt and 8wt. Got them both pretty soon after they came out about 3 years ago. I have reels all across the spectrum price wise but for the most part tibor and nautilus and all reels get fished about equally.

I have been very impressed with both reels but especially the 6wt( gets fished weekly) and either lives in my truck or my boat. I use a 6wt a lot When the winds are low I love throwing it to Bonita on the beaches. I haven’t counted but I would imagine over the years it’s prolly landed 40-50 Bonita, big bluefish, reds all across the size spectrum, and a decent number of bones. It has outlasted the Lamson that was on the rod previously.

The 8wt doesn’t get used as much as my tibors usually live on those rods, but it still has a good number of fish through it.

These are really well built/durable reels especially for the price. I like nice looking reelsas do you it seems. You a doing a pretty decent dis-service to folks insinuating they won’t last but a year or two. I recommend the behemouth to anyone that is looking for a cheaper reel as it punches above its weight class. If people want something fancier I have no issues sending them elsewhere.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

texasag07 said:


> ou a doing a pretty decent dis-service to folks insinuating they won’t last but a year or two.


So its not a reasonable question to ask? I merely pointed out the other side of the coin.

Edit: So I did a little research on the Behemoth. Lot to like and some not to like. Probably a good reel for the money and it does have a lifetime guarantee. Now the downside - from the Trident reel shootout "the Behemoth is no exception. In fact, this was the only reel in the test to completely fail after being dropped"


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> So its not a reasonable question to ask? I merely pointed out the other side of the coin.
> 
> Edit: So I did a little research on the Behemoth. Lot to like and some not to like. Probably a good reel for the money and it does have a lifetime guarantee. Now the downside - from the Trident reel shootout "the Behemoth is no exception. In fact, this was the only reel in the test to completely fail after being dropped"


Very simple solution, don’t drop it lol. One of its flaws but can be easily avoided. Some of those test are unrealistic, I can’t account a time I ever dropped a fly reel. And if your purposely dropping it you’re just dumb. I keep mine in the case at all times even on the boat. Only take off to use.


----------



## pjohansen920 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a Behemoth on my 12wt. It was a gamble and I contemplated spending much more but I have been very impressed with it to date. I'm considering getting another for my 8wt especially now that they come out with the OD Green.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have dropped reels. I have banged them on rocks and coral. Maybe I fish too much....lol. 

And for full disclosure I dropped a high end reel this spring while putting it on the rod to stick in the skiff. Probably a fluke and it hit at just the right (bad) angle and bent the spool to where the reel was unusable. Sent it back and got GREAT customer service and they even upgraded it for free. 

Once I got it back I couldn't sell it fast enough.


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

I dropped my Tibor Gulfstream on the deck of the boat while loading it on the rod. It bent one of the ears of the reel foot or stand. I had to replace that foot. It is the first time I drop a reel in many many years of flyfishing.


----------

